# overnight stops  near bournemouth



## Deleted member 87152 (Oct 16, 2020)

hi folks ,i am off for a few days fishing in dorset tomorrow,throop area.are there any overnight stops  closetothe river stour in that area,dont mind paying at puns or campsites.cheers,stu.


----------



## Dezi (Oct 17, 2020)

Throop is close to chez Dezi so if you can be a bit more specific i.e
is your fishing location near holdenhust village or canford school ?

You could try here 50.756693, -1.818537  arrive late, leave early or become official
and stay here 50.732857, -1.835755

Dezi


----------



## Deleted member 87152 (Oct 17, 2020)

thanks dezi,i will be looking to fish near to parsons mill ,theres a car park there  i will look at.also the parley area and further down  near the golf club by  tesco.. thanks again for the info,cheers,stu.


----------



## Deleted member 87152 (Oct 17, 2020)

hi dezi,i just checked the coords.,is one by the church and the other kings park?,,cheers,stu.


----------

